# Fehlermeldung



## balam (11. August 2003)

Wenn ich mich beim News Server von Bluewin.ch anmelden möchte mit dem Outlook Express 6.0 und nach dem wechsel zu Windows xp, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Konto: news.bluewin.ch
Server: news.bluewin.ch
Protokoll: NNTP
Port: 119
Secure: (SSL):0
Code: 800ccc0e

Was mach ich falsch?

Gruss
Rob. Beutler


----------



## Sinac (11. August 2003)

Firewall am laufen?
Kannst du den Server anpingen?


----------



## balam (17. August 2003)

Hallo Sinac, 

Danke für Ihre Antwort, habe im Windows XP den Firewall ausgeschaltet, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. ich komme einfach nicht in de B Newsserver meines Providers Bluewin oder news.bluewin.ch. Kenne Sie einen anderen Gratis Newsserver?

Gruss

Rob. Beutler


----------

